# New to Wood Stoves need help with installing stove with rectangle opening.



## jacob Daniel (Sep 15, 2009)

I have a wood stove that I just bought used that says Harvard on the front of it, it is a fireplace insert with legs so it can be used as a stand alone. It has a retangle opening on the top, but I am needing to go to a round opening. It is going in a metal shop with no insulation and there is a whole cut in the wall from the people that owned the shop before me. I need to run a chimney up out of the stove and then through the hole in the metal wall(side wall of the shop, not roof). What type of adaptor or plate and pipe would I need to use to do this. Like i said wall has no insulation just metal tin. I need to find the most economical way to do this, I live in the country and dont think I have any codes to worry about, but i want it to be safe and affordable. Any help would be greatly appriciated. Thanks


----------



## begreen (Sep 15, 2009)

Would it be possible to provide a picture or two of the stove?


----------



## Hogwildz (Sep 15, 2009)

http://www.chimneylinerdepot.com/store/comersus_viewItem.asp?idProduct=368

http://www.chimneylinerinc.com/specialty_parts.htm


----------



## jacob Daniel (Sep 15, 2009)

I uploaded the best pics I could get. It says harvard on the front handle, on the back label it says "The Choice", oh and what size of pipe would I need to vent this? thanks for all of your help.


----------



## begreen (Sep 15, 2009)

That helps. It looks like an old dogger. What is the size of the rectangular opening? If you look at the links Hogwildz provided you will see several options depending on the size of the opening. I'm guessing you would go to 8" round but so far that is just a guess.


----------



## jacob Daniel (Sep 16, 2009)

I think the opening is about 13" long and 4 or 5" wide, but I will try to measure the opening tonight, if I ran a triple wall section through the tin wall could I run black pipe to the roof on the outside of the shop and put a cap on it? didn't know if it would rust or hurt anything to do this. Again it is a metal building with metal tin roof, it has no wood around the outside of the building.


----------



## burr (Sep 16, 2009)

If the door opening is 18" wide, this stove is a direct copy or twin of a Buckstove 26000.  Buck parts are offered at Stove Parts Unlimited, a sponsor here I think.


----------



## burr (Sep 16, 2009)

Buck stove 26000 before and almost after, gotta weld a hinge and final coat of flat black and somehow stick this heavy boy in the fireplace.


----------



## djacobs (Aug 16, 2011)

I realize this is an older post, but I just got a Harvard wood stove exactly like this, except mine is has the stack and is set up as a freestanding unit. Any information on this wood stove? Year? Who was the Harvard made by? How much heat will this thing put out. It has the 20" opening which makes it comparable to the Buck stove 27000. 
Thanks for any help


----------

